# Parker Generation Question



## Kenpobuff (Jan 18, 2005)

I would be curious to know if your instructor was a 1st generation BB under GM Parker and created his/her own system or version of AK, EPAK will that instructor's students be considered a 2nd generation Parker BB or just a 1st gen under the current instructor and system?  Excuse my ignorance on this subject.


----------



## MisterMike (Jan 18, 2005)

I think if you create a new system you are not doing EPKK.

If you create an organization and are not part of the IKKA (if it still exists) then you could still potentially be doing EPKK.

An org is just an org.

With people having been taught different ways by Ed Parker himself there are many versions of his Kenpo, or collectively, it is all EPKK.


----------



## dubljay (Jan 18, 2005)

Kenpobuff said:
			
		

> I would be curious to know if your instructor was a 1st generation BB under GM Parker and created his/her own system or version of AK, EPAK will that instructor's students be considered a 2nd generation Parker BB or just a 1st gen under the current instructor and system? Excuse my ignorance on this subject.


 
 What do you define as "a new system"  IMO (and I could be very wrong) but AK is AK regardless of technique names or actual movements.  What makes AK is the scientific approach to developing techniques to match movements of the human body, and the principles that apply there.  Now if you change the techniques but use the same principles... would it not still be AK?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 2, 2005)

What technique has been changed? some get changed because the person changing it was not taught the correct method, or because the correct method is wrong and or needs improvement. A third reason might be to create simplified version of a more complex but usefull technique idea. If the reason is clearly stated then is quite clear what is and what is not EPAK.
Sean


----------



## GAB (Feb 2, 2005)

Kenpobuff said:
			
		

> I would be curious to know if your instructor was a 1st generation BB under GM Parker and created his/her own system or version of AK, EPAK will that instructor's students be considered a 2nd generation Parker BB or just a 1st gen under the current instructor and system? Excuse my ignorance on this subject.


Hi, I think your question is a good one, you will notice the lack of addressing the question.

There are only a few of the original Black Belts around. The truth is most of them left AK and went on to do their own thing. 

That is really not a biggie though since (if you understand) AK history and EPAK, it was primarily EP that was in control of the severance.

Now I believe you are correct in thinking that they should then be considered under the instructor that left the system to start their own school. It should be called "John or Joe or whatever name suits....AK" In that way they still give respect to the origin of the art. I believe Honorable EP would not mind. 

At that point in time let them be judged on their own ability and not cling to the back of someone they left.

Regards, Gary


----------

